# New HSS1332ATD paint concern



## Kuu (Jan 8, 2021)

I would like to know if anyone thinks that this is unusual wear of the paint inside the impeller housing area after only 4 hours of use on a brand new machine?
By the way I have an asphalt driveway not gravel or full of debris. Of course there may be some debris near the road but nothing excessive. I never hear anything unusual while using the machine that would indicate something other than snow had entered the machine.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

$hit happens, and it will get way worse. That is like the first scratch on a new car. After a few scratches you'll get used to it. But, it still hurts.


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Caused by debris is the reason.


----------



## Jesse11B (Jan 27, 2020)

Ouch. Looks like it’s time for WD 40, or fluid film. Something abrasive went through there for sure.


----------



## Kuu (Jan 8, 2021)

I would be interested to hear from anyone with the same machine that has had a similar experience or has not. It seems a lot of wear for only using the machine 2 times but maybe its normal. I guess we have very abrasive snow in this area.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I doubt if fluid film would have prevented that from happening. Wait til the off season, and repaint it.


----------



## Kuu (Jan 8, 2021)

The factory paint seems very thick in this area.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

That looks like impact damage from a foreign body. I have 34 hours on mine and nothing like that...


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

First pic you posted looks like the paint did not stick to the metal below it. And those scratches do not look normal to me. Unfortunately, if the machine picks up a rock or gravel, you likely will not hear it over engine noise. I'd hand turn the impeller to see if it touches the housing and to see if it is wobbling or loose. Unless a bearing is shot, I don't think you ill find anything, and since that area is considered a wear area, no dealer will do more than commiserate w you.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Stones, small and large, sticks, and other types of debris will cause that, it is perfectly normal.
Wait till you put the rubber flaps on with the impeller improvement kits, you will be taking a whole lot more paint off then. It will look like all the paint wore off inside the entire impeller housing.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

EOD junk aka sand. gravel and rock salt, items you don't see in the pile .


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Por-15 comes in red .....


----------



## Jesse11B (Jan 27, 2020)

RIT333 said:


> I doubt if fluid film would have prevented that from happening. Wait til the off season, and repaint it.


I agree. I was thinking of using it from here out to prevent rust on the newly exposed metal.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

As others have said. you have had some debris like stones go through. In the second photo, it appears the debris actually put grooves in the metal housing (might have jammed between the impellor tip and housing). In the first photo is appears that the powder coating is starting to flake.

It is unfortunate that it has happened with such little use, but you can sand, prime and paint the area in the spring if you wish, but with use, the paint will wear away eventually.


----------



## Kuu (Jan 8, 2021)

ST1100A said:


> Stones, small and large, sticks, and other types of debris will cause that, it is perfectly normal.
> Wait till you put the rubber flaps on with the impeller improvement kits, you will be taking a whole lot more paint off then. It will look like all the paint wore off inside the entire impeller housing.


Interesting, have you installed an impeller kit on your machine?


----------



## Kuu (Jan 8, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> As others have said. you have had some debris like stones go through. In the second photo, it appears the debris actually put grooves in the metal housing (might have jammed between the impellor tip and housing). In the first photo is appears that the powder coating is starting to flake.
> 
> It is unfortunate that it has happened with such little use, but you can sand, prime and paint the area in the spring if you wish, but with use, thll wear away eventually.


I think it actually looks worse in the pictures then is does in person.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Just seems like a result of the fine gravel that municipalities sometimes mix with salt.

The tight tolerance between the impeller and housing can cause the fine gravel to gouge the impeller housing a bit. Impeller seals help with this if it’s of great enough concern.


----------



## Kuu (Jan 8, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> Just seems like a result of the fine gravel that municipalities sometimes mix with salt.
> 
> The tight tolerance between the impeller and housing can cause the fine gravel to gouge the impeller housing a bit. Impeller seals help with this if it’s of great enough concern.


What's an impeller seal? 
By the way, I think that you may be right about the gravel that is put down on the road. I clear an area in the road near our mail box to make it easier for the postal service to deliver our mail.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Kuu said:


> What's an impeller seal?











100% Stainless HONDA Snowblower Direct Fit Impeller Kit HSS724 HSS928 HSS1332 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 100% Stainless HONDA Snowblower Direct Fit Impeller Kit HSS724 HSS928 HSS1332 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Kuu said:


> Interesting, have you installed an impeller kit on your machine?


Not on my own machines, they didn't need them.
All the other people I know who put them on their machines ended up taking all of the paint off of the inside of the impeller housing where the rubber contacts it at.
The rubber will stretch out from centrifugal force and contact the area in the impeller drum housing and wear the paint right off in a very short time.
When it is in operation, the rubbers 'Wipe' off the rust that develops from the bare metal, and they do constantly keep it coated with 'Fluid Film' or other coatings/lubricants when it's not in use to help keep it from rusting.


----------



## coldbear (Feb 8, 2016)

Kuu said:


> I would like to know if anyone thinks that this is unusual wear of the paint inside the impeller housing area after only 4 hours of use on a brand new machine?
> By the way I have an asphalt driveway not gravel or full of debris. Of course there may be some debris near the road but nothing excessive. I never hear anything unusual while using the machine that would indicate something other than snow had entered the machine.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## coldbear (Feb 8, 2016)

coldbear said:


> If you saw my 20 yr. old 2 stage blower chute, you wouldn't have a care about yours. In the first hr. Of my snow blower's operation, It ate a 1" phonebook, broke a shear bolt, and ran out of gas. And I still loved the thing having to shovel a 20'X300' driveway.


----------

